# Martial Arts an expensive hobby



## adictd2tkdgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

I must admit that I am finding TKD very expensive.  I am paying $100/mth, plus $50 for each test and I have to pay an additional $1000 to move into the Black Belt Ranking.  Is this normal?  I may be wrong, but it seems kind of excessive.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 6, 2006)

I found similar pricing when I took TKD.  It's costly, to be sure.


----------



## Marginal (Apr 6, 2006)

adictd2tkdgirl said:
			
		

> I must admit that I am finding TKD very expensive. I am paying $100/mth, plus $50 for each test and I have to pay an additional $1000 to move into the Black Belt Ranking. Is this normal? I may be wrong, but it seems kind of excessive.


Geeze. I pay $75 a quarter. BB test was $200 IIRC.


----------



## Kacey (Apr 6, 2006)

It depends on where you're taking it.  My students pay $65/7 week session (YMCA members) or $110/7 week session (non-YMCA members), and color belt testing fees are $25 (money goes to the class, to buy materials such as boards for breaking).  My instructor's students pay $30/month at a different facility.  Black belt testing fees are higher, mostly to pay the testing instructor for his or her time (and travel expenses, if coming from out of state), but I paid less than half of that for my IV Dan testing last year.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 6, 2006)

Tuition, testing and other costs can vary tremendously from art to art and school to school.  It often depends a lot on how business minded the school is.  Price can also depend a lot on geographic location.  Any business minded school here in San Francisco will cost a good bit more than a similar school in Arkansas, for example.  SF is just a really expensive place to live.

Some very talented instructors teach out of their garage or back yard and charge very little because it is only a supplemental income and they are more interested in teaching the art, over running a business.

The prices you list, in my opinion, seem a bit high, but not outrageous, (again by SF standards) with the exception of the $1000 to move into the black belt rankings.  That last charge seems to me a bit like paying for an extended warranty on your TV: no reason for it, pure profit for the dealer.


----------



## bignick (Apr 6, 2006)

The monthly fees aren't too bad from some I've seen and neither are the color belt testings.   The price for black belt is ridiculous however...the Kukkiwon charges a $70 fee for 1st degree....I'm not sure what organization you're in.  But it seems like they're really trying to get some serious money out of you...

But then again...any hobby gets expensive enough after a while...


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah, It can be pretty "spendy" (as my wife's relatives from South Dakota say). There's a broad range of prices. I wish I could say that in MA you always get what you pay for, but its not always true.


----------



## TigerWoman (Apr 6, 2006)

That's what I thought when I had two children in...then I joined too. 3X  But we were on family rates.

Theres the monthly fees, the testing fees, the tournament fees, boards, uniforms and the equipment needed.  Plus the home equipment for working out more--like a standup bag, mats for jumping, a focus paddle...    Our unlimited rate is 49./mo- yr. contract--up to $100/mo if you just sign up for one month.  Testing for color belts 35. and gradually going up, black belt test is 150 for first recommended bb test, then another 150 to first dan.  I've heard some horrendous rates in other larger cities, so they do vary a bit. Definitely not all equal.  $1000 is too much for the BB test.  TW


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 6, 2006)

I think the arts are getting expensive in most cases. However, is it that they are getting expensive, or is it we have less money to use for ourselves?


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 6, 2006)

adictd2tkdgirl said:
			
		

> I must admit that I am finding TKD very expensive. I am paying $100/mth, plus $50 for each test and I have to pay an additional $1000 to move into the Black Belt Ranking. Is this normal? I may be wrong, but it seems kind of excessive.


 
First off Kukkiwon is only 70.00 US so 1000.00 is way to much to be a BB, I would check into some of the other threads about pricing as far as TKD we charge 65.00 per month for 6 days a week, testing fee's are 35.00 and most of the time we don'y even get that.
Terry


----------



## Last Fearner (Apr 6, 2006)

adictd2tkdgirl,

I agree with the others here. The tuition of $100.00 per mo. is on the high end of the scale, but not outrageous. The testing fees for color belts are about average, but $1,000.00 for 1st Dan test (if that is what you are saying) is way over the top! Many organizations will add a small profit margin over the Kukkiwon fee (costing $100.00 to $200.00, and going up $50.00 to $100.00 per Degree). These fees help to build an organization, and provide services above and beyond classroom instruction.

As others have indicated, tuition will vary depending on the rank and skill level of your instructor, the economic climate where the school is located, and the amount of financial profit the instructor is motivated to seek out. Some highly skilled instructors do teach in their garage, or at a church or community center for a low cost, but often do not offer the full range of experiences available at a full time Dojang. Some of the fancy Dojangs might be run by instructors with very little experience, knowledge, and insights to offer for that kind of money.

One thing to consider though, is the way you phrased the subject: "Martial Arts an expensive hobby." If you think of it as a hobby, then I can see where the expense might not seem justified. What are any other hobbies that people have in which they invest thousands of dollars. If they are really passionate about it, maybe. However, in my opinion, studying the Martial Art as a life long journey of self improvement, self discovery, and for the protection of yourself, your loved ones, and innocent victims, makes it much more than a hobby.

I found a wall sign once that spoke about the importance of education. It read, "If you think education is expensive. . . try ignorance!"  This suggests that you could save money by not getting a higer education, but you will lose more in your lifetime by missing the opportunities for career advancement without an advanced education. I put the sign up at my Dojang, and pasted the word "Taekwondo" over education (to me, they are the same thing). It now reads, "If you think Taekwondo is expensive. . . try ignorance!" My meaning is that it costs a bit of money to learn this knowledge, however it is well worth the investment to benefit many aspects of your life, especially if you ever need self defense, but chose not to learn it because of the cost!

Just so long as you find a good, qualified instructor, and don't have to pay the thousands of dollars for Black Belt test fees.  - Good Luck!

CM D. J. Eisenhart


----------



## adictd2tkdgirl (Apr 7, 2006)

Last Fearner said:
			
		

> adictd2tkdgirl,
> 
> I agree with the others here. The tuition of $100.00 per mo. is on the high end of the scale, but not outrageous. The testing fees for color belts are about average, but $1,000.00 for 1st Dan test (if that is what you are saying) is way over the top! Many organizations will add a small profit margin over the Kukkiwon fee (costing $100.00 to $200.00, and going up $50.00 to $100.00 per Degree). These fees help to build an organization, and provide services above and beyond classroom instruction.
> 
> ...


 

Last Fearner,

After posting my message I realized that at least one person would bring up the 'hobby' comment.  I completely agree with your analogy of the many benefits resulting from learning Martial Arts and should not have referred to it as a hobby.  I think that I just feel that my club is taking advantage of its members to some degree.  They have over 500 students and I feel that many others would like to learn this form of discipline, but are unable to because of the financial commitment.  

I mean wouldn't this benefit those children/teens who come from lower income families?  Wouldn't it keep these kids from getting into trouble?  Don't they deserve the same opportunities?  Unfortunately, they aren't getting the chance.  I don't understand why that is.  It's another example of how people without a lot of money are missing out on opportunities to better themselves.

I commend those instructors that are doing it so they can pass on and teach the 'Art'.  Truthfully that is what it is all about.


----------



## Last Fearner (Apr 7, 2006)

adictd2tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Last Fearner,
> I completely agree with your analogy of the many benefits resulting from learning Martial Arts and should not have referred to it as a hobby. I think that I just feel that my club is taking advantage of its members to some degree. They have over 500 students and I feel that many others would like to learn this form of discipline, but are unable to because of the financial commitment.


 
tkdgirl, Thanks for clearing up your perspective on the "hobby" point of view. Sometimes, quick comments in these threads can be misleading, but it is good food for thought for others who do view Martial Art as a hobby.

I agree with your concern for those less financially capable, missing out on Taekwondo because of the cost. Our program is not only flexible in that area, but we have a "not-for-profit" division of our local schools that uses Government Grant money to help pay for the cost of tuition, uniforms, sparring gear, and test fees for underprivilaged children and families. That way, instructors still get paid, and the school does not have to lose money while helping the less fortunate.

If your school has over 500 students, it sounds as though they are doing something right, and are a successful Dojang (at least business wise). The instructor might set the prices high to meet the supply and demand so that those who can afford this particular instructor's time and talents will pay the higher price. Some highly qualified instructors cater specifically to the wealthy clients who want a higher quality school, better training equipment, and top notch instructors.  Personally, I would hope that such an instructor would create a special program for the less wealthy, even if it is run separately by assistant instructors at a local YMCA, or other community center.

Perhaps someone simply needs to suggest this to the Sabeomnim.

CM D. J. Eisenhart


----------



## adictd2tkdgirl (Apr 7, 2006)

Last Fearner said:
			
		

> tkdgirl, Thanks for clearing up your perspective on the "hobby" point of view. Sometimes, quick comments in these threads can be misleading, but it is good food for thought for others who do view Martial Art as a hobby.
> 
> I agree with your concern for those less financially capable, missing out on Taekwondo because of the cost. Our program is not only flexible in that area, but we have a "not-for-profit" division of our local schools that uses Government Grant money to help pay for the cost of tuition, uniforms, sparring gear, and test fees for underprivilaged children and families. That way, instructors still get paid, and the school does not have to lose money while helping the less fortunate.
> 
> ...


 
I am happy to hear that you are doing your part to help those that are less fortunate.  I think you are right about my instructor keeping his rates as they are in order to run a higher end school with top notch equipment.  That is for sure, the school is not lacking in any way.  If one of the targets becomes worn it is immediately replaced.  His instructors are really good also.

I do have an additional question though,  how much training is normal?  We are offered 3 classes per week (for my belt rank) that are 45 mins each.  It seems like it would be more productive if it were 1 hour long classes.  How is it at your school?


----------



## Last Fearner (Apr 7, 2006)

adictd2tkdgirl said:
			
		

> I do have an additional question though, how much training is normal? We are offered 3 classes per week (for my belt rank) that are 45 mins each. It seems like it would be more productive if it were 1 hour long classes. How is it at your school?


 
My classes are all a minimum of one hour. Advanced classes (Red belt and above) are usually 90 minutes. I currently have classes 3 nights per week, but that will expand soon. In the past, when I ran two Dojang with several assistant instructors, I had classes five nights per week. Students came as often as they wanted, however beginners are often restricted to 3 nights. Unless my classes are overflowing, I will generally allow students to attend more than one class per evening, especially when they participate as a senior rank, class leader, or assistant instructor. When I was a teenager, I arrived at my instructor's Dojang at noon, and left around 10, or 11 pm every day. 

I know many instructors with busy schedules will reduce the class time to 45 minutes so they can get the students out of the door in time to start another class every hour, on the hour. This allows for more classes per evening, and the classes are often run with a greater intensity. Students are expected to learn quickly in class, then spend the majority of time refining their skills when they practice at home, or in free time at the Dojang. I find 45 minute classes are too short for my taste.

CM D. J. Eisenhart


----------



## Gemini (Apr 7, 2006)

It's been said enough up top about the rates being reflected by where you live, so I'll leave it alone. I have to comment on 2 things though. One, your BB test is out of control IMO. Two. Though my entire family is involved in MA's, I spend a great deal more on the other activities they're involved in, such a s hockey. Now THAT'S expensive.

Our classes are about 50 minutes for children's classes and about 1 hour 10-15 for adults. Minimum suggested is 2 classes a week, so you're about the same in time.


----------



## Blindside (Apr 7, 2006)

adictd2tkdgirl said:
			
		

> I do have an additional question though, how much training is normal? We are offered 3 classes per week (for my belt rank) that are 45 mins each. It seems like it would be more productive if it were 1 hour long classes. How is it at your school?


 
We aren't a TKD school, but we run two hour classes two days a week at one location and the same on alternate days at another location.  

Oh, and that will run you $50 a month with no testing fees, sort of the other end of the spectrum from your school.


----------



## Senjojutsu (Apr 8, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> It's been said enough up top about the rates being reflected by where you live, so I'll leave it alone. I have to comment on 2 things though. One, your BB test is out of control IMO. Two. Though my entire family is involved in MA's, I spend a great deal more on the other activities they're involved in, such a s hockey. Now THAT'S expensive.
> 
> Our classes are about 50 minutes for children's classes and about 1 hour 10-15 for adults. Minimum suggested is 2 classes a week, so you're about the same in time.


 
*Hockey!* You beat me too it... 

How much does the average skier pay to hit the slopes twelve-to-sixteen times a year?

Or how much does a boat in the water cost for the summer season?

Martial arts training is a year long activity... the monthly costs will vary from region - just like your income earning potential does.

However $1,000 for a black belt fee!? 
Sorry - that sounds too much like MA cult scam to me...


----------



## adictd2tkdgirl (Apr 8, 2006)

Just to clarify..it isn't $1000 for your test.  It is a one time fee of $1000 to move into the Black Belt training.  That happens at Blue Belt.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Apr 8, 2006)

*That* sounds really sketchy to me.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 8, 2006)

adictd2tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Just to clarify..it isn't $1000 for your test.  It is a one time fee of $1000 to move into the Black Belt training.  That happens at Blue Belt.



So, for the opportunity to train for your black belt you have to pay him $1000?

Ummm...wow...sketchy is a word I would use, yes.  There are a few others but the filter would remove them.


----------



## TigerWoman (Apr 8, 2006)

$1000. at blue belt????!!!  So you still have to pay $100. a month plus fork over that too?  Or is that the only fee you pay from then on out at blue belt level?  At blue belt in our school, it would be twelve months minimum to get to recommended black belt test, then pay the $150. for the test.  That would be 49. tuition x12=600 about.+ the test 150=750.  But then it is an additional required six months, 300.tuition +another 150. for the 1st dan test=450.  So from blue belt up to 1st dan test it costs 1200.  So if the 1000. is for et al, its not so bad.  TW


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 8, 2006)

adictd2tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Just to clarify..it isn't $1000 for your test. It is a one time fee of $1000 to move into the Black Belt training. That happens at Blue Belt.


 
Yeah, sketchy @ best! I don't even think that is a requirement of the $150 a month really spendy place in the exclusive neighborhood in my town! I hope he's not reading this thread.


----------



## adictd2tkdgirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> So, for the opportunity to train for your black belt you have to pay him $1000?
> 
> Ummm...wow...sketchy is a word I would use, yes. There are a few others but the filter would remove them.


 
Yes, that is correct.  You pay a 1 time fee to move into that level of training.  That is why I think we are being taken advantage of.  You have put in so much time and effort and have reached your blue belt...not a lot of people are going to walk away from it...thus we pay the $1000.


----------



## The Kai (Apr 9, 2006)

Wow
It's amazing what you can scam people out of!


----------



## TigerWoman (Apr 9, 2006)

adictd2tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Yes, that is correct.  You pay a 1 time fee to move into that level of training.  That is why I think we are being taken advantage of.  You have put in so much time and effort and have reached your blue belt...not a lot of people are going to walk away from it...thus we pay the $1000.




Then if there is that reasoning, the $1000, aside from tuition, should be given back if they pass their black belt test, uh, with interest.   TW


----------



## Blindside (Apr 9, 2006)

adictd2tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Yes, that is correct. You pay a 1 time fee to move into that level of training. That is why I think we are being taken advantage of. You have put in so much time and effort and have reached your blue belt...not a lot of people are going to walk away from it...thus we pay the $1000.


 
Can I ask how long it takes on average for a student at your school to reach black belt?  How long until their blue belt?  

Thanks,

Lamont


----------



## Lisa (Apr 9, 2006)

adictd2tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Yes, that is correct.  You pay a 1 time fee to move into that level of training.  That is why I think we are being taken advantage of.  You have put in so much time and effort and have reached your blue belt...not a lot of people are going to walk away from it...thus we pay the $1000.



Any chance of you switching schools?  Seriously, I am sorry but I can not possibly see myself handing someone $1000 just to train for my black belt plus pay a monthly fee on top of it.

How many belts between blue and black?  How long does it take?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 9, 2006)

Have to agree.  $1000 to train up from blue to black on top of everything else is (insert appropriate explicitive here)!!  Can I ask how much the actual testing fee is for first black there?

Jeff


----------



## BrandiJo (Apr 9, 2006)

i dont have that much expense. I pay 25 a month (college rate normaly its 45 a month) 25 for testing and i think its 400 for BB tests


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 9, 2006)

adictd2tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Yes, that is correct. You pay a 1 time fee to move into that level of training. That is why I think we are being taken advantage of. You have put in so much time and effort and have reached your blue belt...not a lot of people are going to walk away from it...thus we pay the $1000.


 
No offense but if you are taking TKD, your goal should be to reach BB level, you have to join a private club inside the club, what is next top secret training once your a BB for 10,000.00 oh my GOD. Find another school and quit throwing money away for this training.
Terry


----------



## bignick (Apr 9, 2006)

This is why I'm glad I'm pursuing a career path that pays quite well.  I'll never have to charge students but the bare minimum to cover costs.  Which is also why I'd never make a good professional martial arts instructor, I'd have no desire to charge them, period


----------



## Henderson (Apr 10, 2006)

adictd2tkdgirl said:
			
		

> I must admit that I am finding TKD very expensive. I am paying $100/mth, plus $50 for each test and *I have to pay an additional $1000 to move into the Black Belt Ranking*. Is this normal? I may be wrong, but it seems kind of excessive.


 


			
				adictd2tkdgirl said:
			
		

> I think that I just feel that my club is taking advantage of its members to some degree. *They have over 500 students*...


 
A $1000 fee to get a black belt? That's ridiculous! Over 500 students? Do yourself a favor...consider the number of students X $50 per test + $100 per month. You can get a rough idea where I'm going with this.... Make your own decision as to the motivation behind the school.


Frank


----------



## Dusty (Apr 10, 2006)

i dont know if it is apropriate to ask or not, but i am in the gta (Greater Toronto Area) and am kind of curious as to which school this is.


----------



## adictd2tkdgirl (Apr 10, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Any chance of you switching schools? Seriously, I am sorry but I can not possibly see myself handing someone $1000 just to train for my black belt plus pay a monthly fee on top of it.
> 
> How many belts between blue and black? How long does it take?


 
It takes about 3 to 3.5 years to get your Black Belt.  There are 7 belts between blue and black.  (That includes the stripes) 

I totally agree with your posts, but at the same token I really do love the school and I think the instrutctors are excellent.  The facilities are top notch as well.

Should we not take into consideration that sometimes it costs more to have a higher level of education, because of the training and experience shared with you by your instructors??


----------



## Lisa (Apr 10, 2006)

adictd2tkdgirl said:
			
		

> It takes about 3 to 3.5 years to get your Black Belt.  There are 7 belts between blue and black.  (That includes the stripes)
> 
> I totally agree with your posts, but at the same token I really do love the school and I think the instrutctors are excellent.  The facilities are top notch as well.
> 
> Should we not take into consideration that sometimes it costs more to have a higher level of education, because of the training and experience shared with you by your instructors??



I suppose there is something to be said about a good education.  If you are happy with your school and the instructors and okay with spending that kind of money, far beit from anyone here to tell you not to do it.  You, and you alone, can be the only one to make the right decision for yourself.

As for paying more for good quality higher education, I agree with the premise wholeheartedly.  But we are not necessarily talking about something that will be a career for you, or maybe we are?  For myself, I would have a problem spending $1000 for "the opportunity to train" for a blackbelt because my extracirricular activities are exactly those, extras in my life to keep me happy and healthy and content.

If your plans for the future are to open up and run a successful TKD school and you think that this is necessary for you to be able to attain that goal, then by all means do what you need to.

Just remember to keep training no matter what your decision is


----------



## adictd2tkdgirl (Apr 10, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> I suppose there is something to be said about a good education. If you are happy with your school and the instructors and okay with spending that kind of money, far beit from anyone here to tell you not to do it. You, and you alone, can be the only one to make the right decision for yourself.
> 
> As for paying more for good quality higher education, I agree with the premise wholeheartedly. But we are not necessarily talking about something that will be a career for you, or maybe we are? For myself, I would have a problem spending $1000 for "the opportunity to train" for a blackbelt because my extracirricular activities are exactly those, extras in my life to keep me happy and healthy and content.
> 
> ...


 
Truthfully I was completely torn.  When I heard about the fee I decided I was going to quit and train somewhere else (many people do that), but then I thought about how much I like the instruction.  If I am having trouble with something, my instructor will find away to help me overcome it and (aside from 1 particular kick...which still bugs me!)  I have been able to do that.  Sometimes I think that many teachers would care less, you get your time of instruction and it is up to you to develop the technique.  

Is this how it is at most schools?  or would you say that your instructors have a similar approach as mine?

P.S.  I don't think it would be fair to post the name of the school.  The fact that you figured out it is in the GTA is pretty good investigative work in itself!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 10, 2006)

A good instructor will always help his student figure out technique.  My wife, who teaches TKD often stays way after class to help individuals out.  Same for our instructors.  If I were you, I'd take a look around at other schools in your area.  Who knows, you might even find one you like better.

Jeff


----------



## Lisa (Apr 10, 2006)

adictd2tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Truthfully I was completely torn.  When I heard about the fee I decided I was going to quit and train somewhere else (many people do that), but then I thought about how much I like the instruction.  If I am having trouble with something, my instructor will find away to help me overcome it and (aside from 1 particular kick...which still bugs me!)  I have been able to do that.  Sometimes I think that many teachers would care less, you get your time of instruction and it is up to you to develop the technique.
> 
> Is this how it is at most schools?  or would you say that your instructors have a similar approach as mine?
> 
> P.S.  I don't think it would be fair to post the name of the school.  The fact that you figured out it is in the GTA is pretty good investigative work in itself!




I think there are a lot of good schools out there with excellent instructors and some bad schools out there.  Unfortunately, all too often we hear more about the bad stuff then the good.  Bad stuff makes for interesting news while compliments for good instructors and positive feedback are something we often forget to do.

The only way you will know for sure if the instructors are good in another school is to try it out.  You may be pleasantly surprised at what you find, or you may feel that the teaching methods of the instructors you have fit your style of learning better.  Either way it will help you make a good choice for your training and that ultimately is the most important thing.


----------



## AceHBK (Apr 10, 2006)

I agree with pretty much everyone before me.
The school tuition is kinda high but not unreasonable but to make sure, check out other TKD schools in your area and find out how much they charge and how many students in a class and what not.

Here in Texas I pay $65/3x a week and I can train more if I want too.  Classes are 1 hour but can go longer if u want to work on more things.

The $1000 for the whole" train to get your BB or whatever they wanna call it this week" is b.s. and I really think you should find somehwere else.  If the Kukkiwon only charges $70 then why should you pay a super inflated $1000????  Funny thing is, my master, terry and I was just talking about this very thing last Saturday.

It may be a good shool but check some other places.  You are forking out way too much money.  Also just b/c they charge alot doesnt mean that it is the best school.  You cant always associate money with knowledge in MA, especially when many good masters teach out of a garage or something and may teach for free or for a few bucks.

If anything, I would say that the school is a good example of how to run a business or McDojo.  Shop around before you hand out the money.
All I pay for is my monthly tuition ($65/month) and my TKD gear which my master may give me a discount on.  There are no belt testing fee's and for my BB when I do get it, i will pay just the $70 that Kukkiwon charges.

Do your research and whatever you do make sure you are comfortable with it and let us know!


----------



## fireman00 (Apr 10, 2006)

At my first WTF TKD school I paid 65 dollars a month for unlimited classes and the BB test was $500 for 1st Dan, $750 for 2nd Dan, $1000 for 3rd Dan, etc.

My present school is 80 dollars a month for unlimited classes and my first two Dan tests were  200 bucks, this year it went up to 300.


----------



## ajs1976 (Apr 10, 2006)

adictd2tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Is this how it is at most schools? or would you say that your instructors have a similar approach as mine?



there probably are other schools that have these fees, but that doesn't make it right.

Were you told about this $1000 fee up front?  I'm not sure if I missed this or not, but is this fee just for a Black Belt training or does it include the BB testing fee?

I'm sorry, but if I was told I had to pay that much, I would feel taken advantage of and would go train somewhere else.

Martial arts should be about training and personal growth, not belts and $$$.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Apr 10, 2006)

_. If I am having trouble with something, my instructor will find away to help me overcome it and (aside from 1 particular kick...which still bugs me!) I have been able to do that. Sometimes I think that many teachers would care less, you get your time of instruction and it is up to you to develop the technique._

I haven't met an instructor who would not help you out extra if you needed it and showed the desire to try


----------



## Dusty (Apr 10, 2006)

hi adictd2tkdgirl. i fully understand you not wanting to post the name of the school. good for you. i run a traditional tkd school in burlington, i am a 5th dahn, and if i can help you in any way, please let me know. i have a competitor in my city that does a lot of underhanded tactics, so unfortunately, i have had to deal with the fallout from what they have done to the reputation of the martial arts in burlington.
Dusty


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Apr 10, 2006)

It was not when I first began an expensive hobby because my teacher did not use it as a primary source of income. However when other bills started to accumulate .... well it is now an expensive hobby...just like paintball, magic the gathering card game, and dungeons and dragons (the books anyway). All my hobbies have stepped to the side since the lovely portion of my income goes to all the vultures wanting a piece of what is not there.​


----------



## AceHBK (Apr 11, 2006)

BlueDragon1981 said:
			
		

> It was not when I first began an expensive hobby because my teacher did not use it as a primary source of income. However when other bills started to accumulate .... well it is now an expensive hobby...just like paintball, magic the gathering card game, and dungeons and dragons (the books anyway). All my hobbies have stepped to the side *since the lovely portion of my income goes to all the vultures wanting a piece of what is not there.*
> ​


 
LOL!! Well put there my friend


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Apr 13, 2006)

Ace maybe we should plan a coop against the utilities companies, credit card companies, and all those other 30 bills that come. Maybe we can get them to lower rates instead of raising them....then we could continue with our hobbies.


----------



## AceHBK (Apr 21, 2006)

BlueDragon1981 said:
			
		

> Ace maybe we should plan a coop against the utilities companies, credit card companies, and all those other 30 bills that come. Maybe we can get them to lower rates instead of raising them....then we could continue with our hobbies.


 
LOL!! Hey that sounds good to me!


adictd2tkdgirl....what have decided to do about your situation?


----------



## Kwiter (Apr 21, 2006)

A:ke! I thought Amerikick here in Brooklyn was pricey! $99 a month 
BUT No Testing Fees.

Local JuJitsu Club is $40 a month or $150 for 6 months.

This is in Brooklyn NY


----------



## Gemini (Apr 21, 2006)

I checked out both TKD and Jujitsu I was in Vegas. Both were $180/month to start, not counting all the bells and whistles. Too expensive even for my blood.


----------



## AceHBK (Apr 22, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> I checked out both TKD and Jujitsu I was in Vegas. Both were $180/month to start, not counting all the bells and whistles. Too expensive even for my blood.


 
$180/month for tkd!?!??!!?
That is plain crazy.


----------



## adictd2tkdgirl (Apr 22, 2006)

AceHBK said:
			
		

> LOL!! Hey that sounds good to me!
> 
> 
> adictd2tkdgirl....what have decided to do about your situation?


 
I think I am going to stick with the school.  There really isn't anything better in my area, unless I am willing to drive 25 minutes.  The only other place I was considering, hasn't called me back and I left a message 3 days ago!


----------



## melj7077 (Apr 22, 2006)

adictd2tkdgirl said:
			
		

> I must admit that I am finding TKD very expensive. I am paying $100/mth, plus $50 for each test and I have to pay an additional $1000 to move into the Black Belt Ranking. Is this normal? I may be wrong, but it seems kind of excessive.


 
I teach kenpo jujitsu and have never taken TKD.  However, I do own a school.  My fees are $75 per month with a $25 fee for belt tests.  A black belt test is $50.  I do have a full time job though and the school is not my sole source of income.  That may be a mitigating factor.  Remember, your instructor has bills to pay as well.

Check around though.  Prices can vary widely.  Another school in the area of my school charges about $100 and more.

My feeling is that Martial arts training of any kind should be the most affordable thing you can do.  What does it require?  A competent teacher, a willing student, and a place to do it.  Sparring gear is probably the most expensive thing you should have to pay for.  And how often do you belt test?

Everything is relative though.  I remember an older gentleman who told us at a seminar that back in the 60s $15 for three months was considered a lot of money!


----------



## hong kong fooey (May 1, 2006)

it kinda differs. my class that I take it's $20 a month $35 for the belt test and $100 for the black belt test. but some places are different


----------



## Fluffy (May 1, 2006)

When I was taking some sales classes (Mass Training) we were told to look at some students as worth over $10,000 each - so don't burn them!

I own a part time club, 6 hours a week, so I can charge as little as $85/month and still give family member discounts.  But if I were to open a full time school I would need to charge $130-$140/month, in the area that I want to serve, just to keep my doors open.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (May 3, 2006)

Those prices also make it so only certain individuals get training. Economic status should not be a factor if you really want to do it...unfortuanatly it is.

However being a business person I understand why they sometimes have to charge so much....specifically if that is what they live on. They better give you a lot though for anything that is over 100 a month.

That is why most people I study under have 1 to 2 hour classes in the evening because they have a job during the day.


----------



## DuneViking (May 5, 2006)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> Tuition, testing and other costs can vary tremendously from art to art and school to school. It often depends a lot on how business minded the school is. Price can also depend a lot on geographic location. Any business minded school here in San Francisco will cost a good bit more than a similar school in Arkansas, for example. SF is just a really expensive place to live.
> 
> Some very talented instructors teach out of their garage or back yard and charge very little because it is only a supplemental income and they are more interested in teaching the art, over running a business.
> 
> The prices you list, in my opinion, seem a bit high, but not outrageous, (again by SF standards) with the exception of the $1000 to move into the black belt rankings. That last charge seems to me a bit like paying for an extended warranty on your TV: no reason for it, pure profit for the dealer.


 
Greetings,

Agreed.


----------



## matt.m (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok, I pay $50.00 a month for Tae Kwon Do and hapkido.  I am testing for my green belt test Wednesday (White, Yellow, Orange, Green, Blue, Purple, Brown, Red, Black) and the test will cost me $40.00.  The black belt test is $120.00.

I have seen schools that make you sign a contract and cost $100.00 a month.  However, it is my impression that these schools are McDojo black belt factories.  3yr. contract, 2nd dan by the end of the 3.


----------

